# Ariens head gasket



## dhoyt714 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi all,

Hope all is going well! 

I have been working on a old Ariens 910002(H70) for the past couple of months and have had no real problems with it. I was adjusting the carb the other day anticipating some snow soon. I noticed when I had the carb cover off that the engine seems to be leaking gas around the head gasket on the carb side.

The engine has 63 psi when I compression tested it. I have no idea if the head is actually flat and not warped. So would I be better off using on OEM headgasket or using some permatex head gasket repair and forget about the gasket altogether?

Happy Saturday!

Dustin


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I would try any new head gasket, OEM or aftermarket 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Head Gaskets are Fairly Cheap. Most Repair Shops Stock them, or Buy one Online.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

You can't substitute tube goo for a head gasket.

Why is gas coming out there? Shouldn't be. Float valve sticking open?

Either that or it's just shot. Remove head, resurface with some wet 220 grit on a piece of glass, clean clean clean then reassemble with new goods.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

it's possible that the head bolt(s) are simply loose. 

1st check the torque for each head bolt per the l-head service manual. If i recall, it's 200 inch-lbs (NOT TO BE CONFUSED WITH FOOT POUNDS!)

I'd still remove the head, clean-off the carbon from the head, piston and valves. Since you're this far, you may as well check / adjust valve clearances by removing the muffler, carb/intake & breather.

Before putting the head back on WITH A NEW HEAD GASKET, I recommend putting the head on a flat surface (like an old window or flat windshield) and checking for warpage by going around with your feeler gauge.

Then dress the head using a sheet of emery cloth and honing oil. The entire gasket surface should be scratched by the paper. (EDIT: Like yanmar recommended above  )

Torque the head bolts in the correct order in 50 inch-lb increments.

Retorque the head bolts after a few heating/cooling cycles.


----------



## dhoyt714 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks for the help!

Last week I noticed that the carb was leaking fuel while sitting so I took the carb off to re-seat the float and that solved the problem. I know I need to put on a new head gasket. 

I found this one on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/GENUINE-OEM-TECUMSEH-PARTS-GASKET/dp/B008TT12HY/ref=sr_1_1?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1481380216&sr=1-1&keywords=Tecumseh+32631A

It looks to be what I need.

Thanks Again!

Dustin


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

Just be careful when removing head bolts. Sometimes they get corrosion it's hard tuning and one could snap off. Use plenty of spray lubricant.


----------



## dhoyt714 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I found that the carb float was not seating correctly and haven't had the problem since I set the float right.


----------

